# Wo sind die ZR Race\Team Fahrer und wo kommt ihr her..



## alvis (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Wie der Titel schon sagt
es wäre schön wenn sich hier die ZR Race Fahrer vorstellen und austauschen.
Egal ob 6.0*7.0*8.0 

Erfahrungen positiv oder negativ,
egal was.

Ich selber fahre seit einer Woche ein

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zr-race-29-7.0-237701/wg_id-117

Bilder wären auch nicht schlecht...

Mal schauen was sich entwickelt


----------



## Mattotor (7. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre seit einem Monat ein Zr Race 8.0 und bin sehr zufrieden. ABER ich möchte mir noch ein Radon Slide 8.0 zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danie-dani (7. Mai 2015)

Hier ist einer. ZR Race 29er 8.0
Super zufrieden, Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze auf Race Face umgerüstet. Demnächst noch schnellere Reifen und Tubeless.
Hatte ein Slide 150 8.0 dieses wechselte letzte Woche den Besitzer, bleibt aber in der Familie. Trailbike wird ein Dude


----------



## Kirk69 (7. Mai 2015)

Meins ZR Race 07 von 2013. Seit dem auch schon einiges ausgetauscht  

Aktuelles Gewicht bei 9,5 kg und super zufrieden mit dem Bike.


----------



## Jaerrit (7. Mai 2015)

Hier noch einer... Auch 2014er 8.0 wie im Post über mir, Syntace Hiflex und Ergon SM3 Pro dran, Ergon Griffe, Rest noch original, wobei die Reifen es nicht mehr lang machen. Mal sehen was dann draufkommt...


----------



## danie-dani (7. Mai 2015)

Kirk69 schrieb:


> Meins ZR Race 07 von 2013. Seit dem auch schon einiges ausgetauscht
> 
> Aktuelles Gewicht bei 9,5 kg und super zufrieden mit dem Bike.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384600 Anhang anzeigen 384601



Lecker Lecker, besonders die Gabel. Wo und wie hast du soviel an Gewicht eingespart?


----------



## Kirk69 (7. Mai 2015)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Lecker Lecker, besonders die Gabel. Wo und wie hast du soviel an Gewicht eingespart?



Am meisten tatsächlich mit der Gabel, war ca. 1 kg, dann noch Laufräder, R1 Bremse, Lenker Vorbau und Sattelstange von Thomson. Eigentlich ist nur noch die XT Ausstattung und Rahmen original


----------



## help (8. Mai 2015)

Ich bin auch ein ZR Race Fahrer 
Meins ist das 8.0er 650b von 2014...

Bin gerade dabei paar Dinge zu ändern, muss die Tage mal Teile bestellen.
Und zwar wird die Kurbel von 3fach 42/32/24T, auf 2fach 40/26T umgebaut.
Außerdem kommt ein neuer Sattel(das Standartding geht mir wortwörtlich auf den Ar***) und Griffe. Sonst kommt noch eine andere Bereifung dran, wahrscheinlich 2.2er Race Kings. Evtl. wir auch der 90er Vorbau noch gegen einen 100er getauscht.

.:edit:. fast vergessen: Bremsbeläge werden noch getauscht. Finde weder die originalen Shimano Resin und Sinter ideal. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit denen von Kool Stop?


----------



## bugfix (8. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre im Moment noch mein 2010er ZR Race 8.0. 






Fahre allerdings seit kurzem wieder mit Nobbys. Im Prinzip würde ich gerne noch ein paar Sachen tauschen (Griffe, Sattel, Stütze, Laufräder), aber 26" aufzurüsten scheint mir im Moment ein trauriges Unterfangen und ich liebäugele doch sehr damit, Ende des Jahres auf ein neues Skeen zu wechseln. Neue Griffe und Sattel kommen aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## help (8. Mai 2015)

bugfix schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Moment noch mein 2010er ZR Race 8.0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein 26er 
Da machst du ja beim kleinsten Kieselstein einen Überschlag


----------



## Bierschinken88 (8. Mai 2015)

Grade jetzt sollte es doch recht easy sein die 26er aufzurüsten. Die LRS sollten günstiger denn je sein!?

Hat einer von euch mal sein ZR Race aufgerüstet? - Was ist da mit "Haushaltsmitteln" in Sachen Gewicht drin?

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airigh (8. Mai 2015)

2014er ZR Race 7.0, einzig der Hinterreifen musste wegen Verschleiß von Nobby Nic auf Conti X-King weichen. Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Bike super zufrieden - auch wenn ich schon von einem Slide träume ;-)


----------



## alvis (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hier hat sich ja schon einiges getan.
Ich bin auch echt zufrieden mit meinem Bike

@Kirk69 
Echt schick dein Bike
schlicht schön
echt toll

@help
Das mit dem Sattel kannst du wohl laut sagen,
hat evtl. jemand einen Tipp
zu einem bezahlbaren guten Sattel.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Jaerrit (9. Mai 2015)

Kommt drauf an was für doch bezahlbar ist, ich habe einen Ergon SM3 pro, wobei auch der SM3 ohne Pro nicht verkehrt ist... Wichtig finde ich da eher das er besser zum Hintern passt als zum Portemonnaie, schau mal bei Rose bei Ergon, Sqlab und Terry, diese kann man soweit ich weiß 2 Wochen testen und dann zurückschicken falls nicht gut... Gruß, Jaerrit


----------



## Rubik (9. Mai 2015)

Seit August 2013 sind wir ein Team. 




Neben neuen Reifen gab es im Sommer 2014 auch einen neuen Lenker von Sixpack...




und im letzten Monat ein Upgrade bei der Bremse, von Elixir 1 auf Shimano SLX mit 203/180 umgestiegen.
Ein Traum. 







Dieses HT gebe ich nicht mehr her! 


Grüße, Rubik


----------



## P4LL3R (10. Mai 2015)

Viele Originalteile sind nicht mehr drauf, als nächstes ist der Laufradsatz dran


----------



## punki69 (15. Mai 2015)

hier mein zr.race 2010er rahmen,rest umgebaut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holly21 (16. Mai 2015)

ZR Race 7.0 Mod. 15
Ist nur noch der Rahmen und die Stütze original.


----------



## ghostmuc (17. Mai 2015)

Gibt also doch noch paar andere ZR Fahrer 


Mein 2014er 7.0 mit vielen Umbauten:
Laufräder: DT Swiss M Spline 1900 mit 2.35 Nobby Nics
Bremse: Shimano SLX
Schaltung: 2x10 mit X9 Type 2.1 Schaltwerk
Lenker: Raceface Next SL Carbon
Sattelstütze: FSA SL-K Carbon mit SQLab 611 Sattel
Gabel: original Fox CTD überarbeitet
Pedale: Reverse Escape Pro
Alle Schrauben Titan oder Alu
Schaltzüge unten durchgehend geschlossen verlegt

Und noch paar andere Kleinigkeiten und Schnickschnack.
Gewicht: 10,9

Und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Stephan44 (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
Ich bin neu hier und interessiere mich für das ZR Race 29 6.0 oder ZR Team 29 8.0. beim letzten Test des MountainBike Magazins wurde beim ZR Race 6.0 die offenliegenden Züge unterhalb des Tretlagers bemängelt, ist dies auch beim ZR Team so oder ist die Bauweise dort anders ? Aktuell liegen beide Räder innerhalb 100 €. 
Danke


----------



## ghostmuc (22. Mai 2015)

Ich kann dir nicht sagen wie es bei den von dir angesprochenen Modellen aussieht.
Sollte aber kein Auschusskriterium sein.
Ich habe aber meine Züge gegen Jagwire ausgetauscht und diese dann durchgehend verlegt. Die Züge kosten nicht viel und dank der relativ großen Öffnung des Rahmemrohres unten geht es auch relativ einfach.
Bei meinem Race waren die Züge von Werk aus sowieso nicht gut verlegt. Sie waren nicht über Kreuz verlegt. Habe ich damit dann auch gleich geändert. Dadurch verlaufen sie in größeren Radius und damit leichter


----------



## Stephan44 (22. Mai 2015)

Hab noch eine Frage :
Sind die Rahmen der schwarzen Modelle Eloxiert oder Anodisiert wie bei Canyon oder normaler Lack ?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## TR2N (24. Mai 2015)

Hier mein ZR Race 7.0

Circa 4 Wochen alt. Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. Mal schauen was die Zukunft an Upgrades bringt. 






LG
Nico


----------



## Stephan44 (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 
Sind bei deinem 7.0 die Züge auch offen unter dem Tretlager ?


----------



## help (25. Mai 2015)

Stephan44 schrieb:


> Hab noch eine Frage :
> Sind die Rahmen der schwarzen Modelle Eloxiert oder Anodisiert wie bei Canyon oder normaler Lack ?
> Danke im Voraus!


Die sind anodisiert...


----------



## shreki (25. Mai 2015)

help schrieb:


> Die sind anodisiert...


Quatsch, das Team ist pulverbschichtet


----------



## help (25. Mai 2015)

shreki schrieb:


> Quatsch, das Team ist pulverbschichtet


kA wie es beim Team ist, mein ZR Race ist anodisiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karup (26. Mai 2015)

Das ZR Team in Weiß bzw. in Grau mit Rahmen 2015 ist jedenfalls lackiert und die Decals sind auch unter Lack.

Habe das Team 7.0 in grau und leider versucht, die Decals zu entfernen...


----------



## TR2N (26. Mai 2015)

Stephan44 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Sind bei deinem 7.0 die Züge auch offen unter dem Tretlager ?


Meinst du mich? Ja, sind sie.


----------



## Stephan44 (26. Mai 2015)

TR2N schrieb:


> Meinst du mich? Ja, sind sie.



Danke, hat sich dies als negativ im Alltag herausgestellt? Haltbarkeit etc...


----------



## uHerr (26. Mai 2015)

Karup schrieb:


> [...]
> und die Decals sind auch unter Lack.
> Habe das Team 7.0 in grau und leider versucht, die Decals zu entfernen...



Schade... Die würde ich bei meinem 2015er 8.0 (schwarz) sehr gerne entfernen. Gerade das Gelb auf dem Oberrohr.


----------



## shreki (26. Mai 2015)

Das Team 8.0 2015 in schwarz ist pulverbeschichtet


----------



## TR2N (26. Mai 2015)

Stephan44 schrieb:


> Danke, hat sich dies als negativ im Alltag herausgestellt? Haltbarkeit etc...


Nicht wirklich. Machen doch fast alle.


----------



## Stephan44 (26. Mai 2015)

Haben eigentlich alle Race Modelle, also 6.0, 7.0, 8.0 etc. den identischen Rahmen ?


----------



## Karup (27. Mai 2015)

uHerr schrieb:


> Schade... Die würde ich bei meinem 2015er 8.0 (schwarz) sehr gerne entfernen. Gerade das Gelb auf dem Oberrohr.


 
Naja, beim schwarzen sollte das ja einfach gehen, da es pulverbeschichtet ist.

Das weiße 7.0 und das graue 7.0 sind lackiert.


----------



## help (27. Mai 2015)

Stephan44 schrieb:


> Haben eigentlich alle Race Modelle, also 6.0, 7.0, 8.0 etc. den identischen Rahmen ?


Geometrie/Rohrsätze sind gleich.
Unterschiede sind folgende:
-29LE: alter Rahmen ohne "tapered steerer", keine Steckachsen
-29 6.0: neuer Rahmen mit "tapered steerer", Steckachse nur Vorne
-29 7.0-10.0: neuer Rahmen mit "tapered steerer", Steckachse V+H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan44 (27. Mai 2015)

help schrieb:


> Geometrie/Rohrsätze sind gleich.
> Unterschiede sind folgende:
> -29LE: alter Rahmen ohne "tapered steerer", keine Steckachsen
> -29 6.0: neuer Rahmen mit "tapered steerer", Steckachse nur Vorne
> -29 7.0-10.0: neuer Rahmen mit "tapered steerer", Steckachse V+H



Vielen Dank


----------



## Stephan44 (27. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand das 29 LE ? Ein Erfahrungsbericht wäre super!
Danke


----------



## alvis (27. Mai 2015)

Ich habe das Race 7.0
etwas bessere Komponenten
als das LE 
wenn du etwas verhandelst
bekommst du das besser zum preis vom LE 

schöne Grüße


----------



## Stephan44 (27. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand Meinungen zum Team 8.0. Die Komponenten sehen auch im Vergleich zum Race 6.0 oder Le ganz gut aus und das alles für 100€ weniger.


----------



## alvis (27. Mai 2015)

@Stephan44 

Das Team 8.0 ist ein super ausgestattetes Bike.
Hätte ich auch fast genommen aber die Sitz Position war mir persönlich zu aufrecht.

Auf meiner Fahrt nach Bonn war ich fest entschlossen das Team zu kaufen auch wegen der Farbe und der Gabel.
Nach ein paar Probe Fahrten kam dann doch alles anders....
Ich habe mich dann für das Race 7.0 entschieden.


----------



## Stephan44 (27. Mai 2015)

alvis schrieb:


> @Stephan44
> 
> Das Team 8.0 ist ein super ausgestattetes Bike.
> Hätte ich auch fast genommen aber die Sitz Position war mir persönlich zu aufrecht.
> ...




Vielen Dank sehr hilfreich !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alvis (27. Mai 2015)

@Stephan44 

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast fahre die Bikes zu Probe.
Auch 1000€ ist Ne Menge Geld,
dafür sollte es auch passend sein.


----------



## pipo_1 (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen! Ich bin blutiger Anfänger und habe seit ein pasr Tagen das Team 8.0 in 29 Zoll. Bin super zufrieden, gerade wegen der aufrechten Sitzposition! Ich hoffe, dass ich hier einiges über MTB Fahren erfahren kann und nette Kontakte schließe!! Lg Timo


----------



## alvis (30. Mai 2015)

@pipo_1

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.
Welche Farbe hast du denn genommen ?

Tolles Bike erst recht zu dem Preis...

Wo kommst du denn her ?


----------



## pipo_1 (30. Mai 2015)

Danke!! Ich habe mich für Schwarz entschieden, da ich das Grau in Natura zu verspielt fand! Komme aus Dorsten.


----------



## alvis (30. Mai 2015)

TR2N schrieb:


> Hier mein ZR Race 7.0
> 
> Circa 4 Wochen alt. Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. Mal schauen was die Zukunft an Upgrades bringt.
> 
> ...



@TR2N
Habe das gleiche Bike,
welche Pedale hast du drauf?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## alvis (30. Mai 2015)

pipo_1 schrieb:


> Danke!! Ich habe mich für Schwarz entschieden, da ich das Grau in Natura zu verspielt fand! Komme aus Dorsten.



Glückwunsch...
Hätte ich auch genommen,
finde das gelb schwarz echt schick.

Gibt es in Dorsten ein paar nette Strecken..

Ich komme aus Borken


----------



## pipo_1 (30. Mai 2015)

Ich muss mich erstmal langsam an mein Bike herantasten! Und die passende Bekleidung muss her ;-) Ich hoffe hier im Forum was über gute Strecken in Dorsten heraus zu finden! Wir wohnen hier auch erst ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## Stephan44 (30. Mai 2015)

pipo_1 schrieb:


> Ich muss mich erstmal langsam an mein Bike herantasten! Und die passende Bekleidung muss her ;-) Ich hoffe hier im Forum was über gute Strecken in Dorsten heraus zu finden! Wir wohnen hier auch erst ein halbes Jahr.



Schwanke gerade zwischen dem Team 8.0 und Race 6.0 . Ein Foto wäre Super ! Danke


----------



## pipo_1 (30. Mai 2015)

Hier das Team 8.0 in Mutters Wohnzimmer "lach


----------



## Stephan44 (30. Mai 2015)

@pipo 1

Gefällt mir sehr gut! 
Danke
Das weiße Race LE hab ich auch noch auf meiner Liste, mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pipo_1 (30. Mai 2015)

Gerne Stephan! Ich hatte das 27,5er 8.0, das Cube LTE und das Copperhead in der engeren Auswahl, bin aber dann auf das 29er 8.0 abgefahren, da es für mich (wegen HWS Problemen) das mit Abstand bequemste Bike war. Jetzt kommt noch ein kleiner dezenter Tacho dran (Sigma Rox evtl.) und dann mal schauen, wo die Erfahrung einen hinbegleitet! Ich hoffe, Du findest das passende Bike für Dich!


----------



## TR2N (30. Mai 2015)

alvis schrieb:


> @TR2N
> Habe das gleiche Bike,
> welche Pedale hast du drauf?
> 
> Schöne Grüße


Moin, 

ich habe die Radon Plattformpedale drauf. Zusammen mit den richtigen Schuhen (5 Ten) absolut geiler Grip.


----------



## alvis (30. Mai 2015)

TR2N schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe die Radon Plattformpedale drauf. Zusammen mit den richtigen Schuhen (5 Ten) absolut geiler Grip.



Schick mal bitte dem link zu den Pedalen...


----------



## P4LL3R (30. Mai 2015)

Da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass er die 3€-Pedale meint, müssten es diese hier sein: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-plattformpedal-cnc-schwarz-88489


----------



## TR2N (31. Mai 2015)

Genau die meinte ich!


----------



## Burt4711 (2. Juni 2015)

shreki schrieb:


> Das Team 8.0 2015 in schwarz ist pulverbeschichtet


Hallo,

Ich sehe mich nach nem HT für meine Frau um. Da die meisten Bikes leider nur nen Nasslack haben.....stimmt das? 

Das schwarze Radon ist pulverbeschichtet???

Lg


----------



## shreki (2. Juni 2015)

Guten Tag,

ZR Team 8.0 ist pulverbeschichtet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

H&S Bike-Discount GmbH


so die Mail vor meinem Kauf


----------



## Burt4711 (2. Juni 2015)

Respekt, macht doch keiner mehr.


----------



## Burt4711 (3. Juni 2015)

Und das Race?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (3. Juni 2015)

Lol, 

Radon schreibt mir, nur Nasslack.


----------



## Stephan44 (3. Juni 2015)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Lol,
> 
> Radon schreibt mir, nur Nasslack.



Mir wurde von Radon gesagt Pulverbeschichtet ? Persönlich gefällt mir Anodisiert am besten.


----------



## Burt4711 (3. Juni 2015)

Hab gefragt per Mail, welche pulverbeschichtet sind .
Antwort...keins, nur Nasslack bei Radon, und ein paar eloxierte.
Kommt von Radon direkt.


----------



## Stephan44 (3. Juni 2015)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Hab gefragt per Mail, welche pulverbeschichtet sid.
> Antwort...keins, nur Nasslack bei Radon, und ein paar eloxierte.
> Kommt von Radon direkt.



Sind bei den Team und Race Modellen eloxierte dabei ?


----------



## Burt4711 (3. Juni 2015)

Keine Ahnung, ob die die ZR meinen oder Radon allgemein.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Juni 2015)

shreki schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ZR Team 8.0 ist pulverbeschichtet.
> 
> ...


Welcher Jahrgang?
2015 gibt es keine Pulverbeschichteten Modelle mehr. Die Entwicklung bei den Nasslacken ist in den vergangenen Jahren so vorangeschritten, daß Pulver mit dem deutlichen Mehrgewicht keinen Sinn mehr macht. Elox setzen wir noch bei einigen Modellen ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (5. Juni 2015)

Weiss denn jemand das Finishing von dem 2014er ZR Race 29 8.0 (raw)... ist da Klarlack drauf, ist das klar gepulvert, irgendwas ist jedenfalls über den Decals


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Juni 2015)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Weiss denn jemand das Finishing von dem 2014er ZR Race 29 8.0 (raw)... ist da Klarlack drauf, ist das klar gepulvert, irgendwas ist jedenfalls über den Decals


Klarlack!


----------



## Jaerrit (5. Juni 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Klarlack!


Danke, schönes WE!


----------



## rudi23 (5. Juni 2015)

zr team only von 2007.
wird nur noch auf der strasse bewegt, rollt aber noch wie am ersten tag.


----------



## rudi23 (5. Juni 2015)

das bild ist etwas klein geraten
muss ich nochmal machen....


----------



## rudi23 (5. Juni 2015)




----------



## shreki (5. Juni 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Welcher Jahrgang?
> 2015 gibt es keine Pulverbeschichteten Modelle mehr. Die Entwicklung bei den Nasslacken ist in den vergangenen Jahren so vorangeschritten, daß Pulver mit dem deutlichen Mehrgewicht keinen Sinn mehr macht. Elox setzen wir noch bei einigen Modellen ein.



Ich habe diese Mail am 19.03.15 erhalten, also Modell 2015.
Da hat wohl jemand keine Ahnung und informiert die Kunden "fachgerecht"
DANKE


----------



## Stephan44 (7. Juni 2015)

Kann jemand einen Erfahrungsbericht zum ZR Race 29 LE geben ? Macht den Eindruck als bekäme man relativ viel Rad für sein Geld und in Weiß sieht es auch recht schick aus.
Danke


----------



## IZwiebelchen (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich bin 47 Jahre jung und komme aus Berlin. Im letzten Jahr habe ich nach vielen vielen Jahren das Fahrradfahren wieder für mich entdeckt und habe seit letzter Woche das Radon ZR Team 8.0 in schwarz und bin für den Preis von derzeit 899 € sehr zufrieden, auch wenn ich aufgrund einer kürzlichen Knie-OP erst ca. 60 km gefahren bin.

Den Sattel habe ich erst einmal gegen einen SQlab 611 MTB active und eine Cane Creek Thudbuster LT Sattelstütze getauscht.

Für meine bisherigen Zwecke (Weg zur Arbeit und Waldautobahn) ein hervorragendes Fahrrad. Vorher hatte ich ein Cube Attention und habe mich nicht so wohl gefühlt.

Das Gelb am Rahmen finde ich gar nicht so tragisch, vielmehr die gelben Aufkleber an den Felgen. Mal sehen, ob ich die entferne.

LG der Ingo


----------



## help (11. Juni 2015)

Bald bin ich kein richtiger Radon-Fahrer mehr, neuer Rahmen heute angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

